
Dropbox sets IPO range $16-18, valuing it below $10B - kgwgk
https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/12/dropbox-ipo-range/
======
smaddali
Are they pricing it for the pop ? Seems like the valuation will be between 7B
and 8B, well below 10B of the last round.

------
0898
Billion, not million.

~~~
kgwgk
Fixed, I copy/pasted mindlessly and botched the title when making it shorter.

